# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Посмеемся с переговоров летчиков с диспетчерами

## Akasey

*Подборочка смешных и нелепых переговоров пилотов самолетов и диспетчером! Читаем!*
Д: “Борт XXX, похоже, что у вас открыт один из люков багажного отсека”
П: “А, спасибо, башня, но вы скорее всего приняли за люк багажного отсека люк нашей вспомогательной силовой установки”
Д: “Окей, взлет разрешаю”
Самолет начинает разгон.
Д: “Борт XXX, э-э-э… Похоже, из вашей вспомогательной силовой установки началась утечка багажа…”

Д: “Борт такой-то, вам нужно освещение полосы для посадки?”
П: “Ээ… да ладно, обойдемся без него.”
Д: “Это хорошо, а то у нас его нет…”

Д (молодой-зеленый, с инструктором): “Борт ХХХ, займите эшелон 60.”
Никакой реакции.
Д: “Борт ХХХ, займите эшелон 60.”
Тишина.
Д (нервничая): “Борт ХХХ, ответьте диспетчеру.”
Инструктор - диспетчеру: “Даю наводку: может быть, у него радио не работает?”
Д: “Борт ХХХ, если вы меня слышите, щелкните один раз тангентой. Если вы меня НЕ СЛЫШИТЕ щелкните дважды!”
Пилот (щелкает тангентой): “клик-клик”.

Пилот (пытается прорваться через сильные помехи в эфире): Пшшш, чавк, чавк, пшшшш, чавк.
Д: “Эээ… Не слышу вас, сплошные шумы. Звучит так, как будто вы сосете поливочный шланг.”

Д: “Следуйте до полосы один-три.”
П: “Окей, до полосы три-один.”
Д: “Ответ неверный, но это хорошая идея… Я передумал, следуйте до полосы три-один…”

Англоязычный пилот после долгого ожидания выруливает, наконец, на взлетную полосу и тут обнаруживает, что на ней стоят две собаки.
П (злясь): “Вышка, мля, у меня здесь две е**чие собаки прямо посреди полосы.”
Д (не слишком хорошо владеющий английским): “Сэр, подтвердите ваше сообщение: две собаки е**тся посреди полосы?”

Диспетчер подхода (женщина) только что передала борт диспетчеру круга (мужчине), координирующему посадку.
П: “Мы в 12 милях к северо-западу от полосы 5.”
Д: “Вас понял, между вами и аэропортом все чисто, разрешаю заход на посадку с прямой на полосу 5.”
П (по инерции после общения с диспетчером-женщиной): “Разрешение на посадку с прямой на полосу 5, спасибо МАДАМ…”
Д: “Борт такой-то, вы только что назвали меня мадам! Посадку с прямой запрещаю, прекратить снижение, поддерживать текущую высоту, ваша очередь на посадку через 20 минут.”

Д: “Борт ХХХ, у вас пересекающийся борт в 6 милях, направление на 10 часов.”
П: “Дайте другой ориентир, у меня электронные часы.”

Пилот, какого-то самолета, замучавшийся ждать своей очереди на взлет, выдает в эфир: “Я уже ох*ел ждать!”
Д: “Последний вышедший в эфир, немедленно назовите себя!”
П: “Я сказал, что ох*ел, а не сдурел!”

Диспетчер пытается локализовать пилота-ученика, потерявшегося в воздухе после долгого перелета.
Д: “Каково было ваше последнее известное местоположение?”
П: “Когда я стоял вторым в очереди на взлет.”

DC-10, приземлившийся с превышением рекомендуемой скорости, никак не может затормозить и долго катится по полосе.
Д: “Борт такой-то, в конце полосы произведите энергичный поворот направо. Это, конечно, если сможете. Если не сможете, выезжайте из аэропорта на дорогу, разворачивайтесь на перекрестке и возвращайтесь обратно в аэропорт.”

Немецкий пилот Люфтганзы в аэропорту Мюнхена запрашивает на немецком языке у наземного диспетчера ориентировочное время вылета.
Д (на английском): “Если хотите услышать ответ, вы должны спрашивать по-английски.”
П (на английском): “Я немец, пилотирую немецкий самолет и нахожусь в Германии. С какой стати я должен говорить по-английски?”
Ему с безупречным английским акцентом отвечает анонимный пилот другого самолета:
- Потому что вы проиграли вторую мировую!

П: “Башня, когда мы взлетали, мы видели в дальнем конце полосы какое-то мертвое животное.”
Д: “Борт, ожидающий взлета, вы слышали?”
Пилот, ожидающий взлета: “Слышал. Мы уже уведомили нашего поставщика провизии.”

Наземный диспетчер-женщина, на грани истерики:
- Борт 2771, куда, черт побери, вы направляетесь? Я вам сказала повернуть на рулежную дорожку “C”, вы повернули на “D”! Вы не отличаете C от D? Господи, вы мне все в кучу смешали! Стойте где стоите и не двигайтесь, пока я не скажу вам, что делать! Примерно через полчаса я начну давать вам инструкции по рулению, и я хочу, чтобы вы направлялись точно туда, куда я скажу, когда я скажу и как я скажу! Вам ясно, 2771??
После этой тирады в эфире по понятным причинам воцарилось молчание, который через некоторое время нарушил голос какого-то пилота:
- Скажите, не на вас ли я был когда-то женат?

Д: “Борт такой-то, переключитесь на частоту 119.3″
Молчание
Д: “Борт такой-то, переключитесь на частоту 119.3″
Молчание
Д: “Борт такой-то, вы меня слышите?”
Долгая пауза
П: “Борт такой-то, вызывали?”
Д: “Я уже четыре раза вас вызывал. Переключитесь на частоту 119.3″
П: “Нет, вы нас только три раза вызывали!”

Пилот-шутник, приближающийся ночью к небольшому провинциальному аэропорту:
- Башня, угадайте, кто я?
Начальник смены протягивает руку к панели управления освещением полосы и вырубает ВСЕ посадочные огни.
- Сначала ты угадай, ГДЕ мы? :-D~

Д: “Франс Эйр 1234, уточните ваш тип самолета. Вы A-320 или A-340?
П (важно): Airbus-340, разумеется!
Д: В таком случае не затруднит ли вас включить два других ваших двигателя и начать набор высоты с интесивностью 2000 футов в минуту?

Время к полудню, на земле скопилась куча самолетов, ожидающих разрешение на взлет.
П: “Вышка, это “Алиталия-1234″, у вас есть для нас хорошие новости?
Д: “Да. У меня скоро день рождения…”

Аэропорт Штуттгарта.
Д: “Люфтганза 5680, сбросьте скорость до 170 узлов”
П: “Ну прям как во Франкфурте. Там тоже одно из двух - или 210, или 170… Но ничего, мы люди гибкие”
Д: “Мы тоже. Сбросьте скорость до 173 узлов…”

Пилот Боинга-747 “Юнайтед Эйрлайнс” пытается шутить с воздушным диспетчером Сиднея, Австралия.
П: “Доброе утро, Сидней, это “Юнайтед ХХХ”, мы находимся в 50 милях и видим ваш остров…”
Д: “Понял вас, “Юнайтед”… разрешаю дважды облететь остров, после чего можете заходить на посадку”

Диспетчер - пилоту-американцу:
- Снижайтесь до 6 тысяч футов, атмосферное давление на уровне аэропорта 1011 миллибар.
- Вы не могли бы перевести в дюймы ртутного столба?
- Окей, снижайтесь до 72 тысяч дюймов ртутного столба, давление 1011 миллибар…

Гражданский самолет, зафрахтованный министерством обороны, ждет очереди на взлет.
Д: “Борт ХХХ, назовите пункт вашего назначения”
П: “Это секретная информация”
Пауза.
Д: “Борт ХХХ, продолжайте ждать вашей очереди”
П: “Эээ… а долго еще ждать?”
Д: “Это секретная информация…”

Над Германией.
Д - самолету итальянской авиакомпании: “Алиталия ХХХ, ответьте диспетчеру”
Тишина.
Д: “Алиталия ХХХ, ответьте диспетчеру”
Тишина.
Д: “Алиталия ХХХ?”
Анонимный пилот с немецким акцентом: “У них там, кажется, спонтанная забастовка”

Над Англией.
Д: “Эйр Франс 123, переключайтесь на частоту наземного диспетчера, и удачи вам в сегодняшнем футбольном матче Франции с Англией”
Анонимный английский пилот другого самолета: “НЕ ПОНЯЛ, ВЫ ЭТО СЕРЬЕЗНО?!”
Д: “А то! Я ирландец”

Д: “KLM, продолжайте снижение к посадочной полосе, вы четвертый в очереди, третий перед вами”
KLM: “Где же ему еще быть?”

П: “Башня, сколько приблизительно времени ждать взлета?”
Д (раздраженно): “Да вообще не надо ждать, взлет разрешаю”
П: “Взлет?! Да тут передо мной девять бортов!”
Д: “Ну наконец-то дошло до идиота, и хватит уже отнимать мое время!”
Диспетчера вполне справедливо отстранили на 30 суток.

Д: “737, вы видите впереди вас аэробус?”
737: “Так точно, видим”
Пилот аэробуса, шутит: “Башня, поправка: вы хотели сказать “впереди вас красивый аэробус”.
Д: “737, следуйте до полосы один-восемь за красивым аэробусом”
737: “Эээ… гм… ну хорошо, следуем за этим страшнобусом до полосы один-восемь…”

Транспортный самолет, зафрахтованный для перевозки в Ирландию редкого вида дроф (небольшая птица размером с куропатку), стоит на погрузке. Помимо клеток с птицами на борт грузят также внедорожник “Лэндровер”.
П: “Грузим дроф и “Лэндровер”, прием”
Д: “Эээ… я вас правильно понял? Вы - груженый дровами “Лэндровер”??

Женщина-пилот, на одном дыхании, без запятых: “Башня к взлету готова!”
Д: “Надеюсь, что нет…”

Два британских истр***теля летят рядом. Пилот одного истр***теля - пилоту другого:
- Посмотри-ка, за мной тянется инверсионный след?
- Никак нет.
- Значит, приятель, ты горишь…

Пилот итальянской “Алиталии”, прорываясь сквозь помехи:
- Это италия 1234, запрашиваю разрешение на смену эшелона.
- Эээ… гениталии 1234, занимайте эшелон 230.
- Господи боже, сэр! Мы “Алиталия”, А, ЭЛ, И, ТЭ, А, ЭЛ, И, Я !!

Неопытный диспетчер - пилоту “Каса-212″ (небольшой двухмоторный самолет с неубирающимся шасси):
- Внимание борт ХХХ, у вас шасси в выпущенном положении!
- Большое вам спасибо, сэр! Они у нас в этом положении с 1986 года…

Дубай. “Пальцеватый” пилот американского аэробуса на взлетной полосе:
- Башня, говорит борт ХХХ, у меня все четыре (двигателя) прут и зажигают, готов оторваться!
Ему отвечает пилот следующего в очереди на взлет самолета:
- Никогда мне не нравилось говорить это, приятель, но, похоже, у тебя все пять прут и зажигают. У тебя горит вспомогательная силовая установка…

----------


## BiZ111

*Пилот-шутник, приближающийся ночью к небольшому провинциальному аэропорту:
- Башня, угадайте, кто я?
Начальник смены протягивает руку к панели управления освещением полосы и вырубает ВСЕ посадочные огни.
- Сначала ты угадай, ГДЕ мы? :-D~


зачётно!))) Акасей, есть ещё что-то подобное?*

----------

